# WANTED: Gloucestershire Old Spots



## jtishhouse (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife and I live in Southwest Michigan (Allegan), and we are looking to purchase GOS (Gloucestershire Old Spots) pigs in the Fall for breeding with. We want to purchase a young breeding pair to start with, so that they will know us as they grow up. We plan on open pasturing them on 1-acre plots, feeding them through pasture as much as possible, and eventually purchasing a dairy cow to supplement their feed with milk and whey. We currently are raising muscovy ducks, and will have fresh meat available in the Fall for bartering with / including in a trade, or we are also open to flat-out purchasing them. If anyone in the area (within roughly 3 hours of us or so) has any breeders for sale, please let me know!

Thanks!
Jarrod


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, sorry to hijack this but I was wondering if you are still raising Muscovy ducks? I'm looking for a breeding trio for meat/ babies.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

http://gospbu.org/breeder-list/

Check out the GOS breeder's page. The listings are by State. We got our boar in IL from a breeder not listed and are happy with him so far (the boat).


----------

